# Drop net needed..



## aleandras (Oct 16, 2012)

Me and my friend are coming to Pensacola Fishing again. Can anyone tell me where we can get a Drop net to raise our fish up in. I hung a huge fish last time we was here but couldnt get it up. All help would be appreciated.
:thumbup:
Anissa and Taracha


----------



## Hot Dog (Dec 14, 2007)

Almost all of the tackle shops have them. I don't know the prices but they should not be too much. I don't know what area you are staying in or fishing in to recomend one.


----------



## bfish (May 19, 2008)

*drop net*

i have a drop net i dont use if you want to buy it
bob
251-583-9076
in pensacola


----------



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

Gulf Breeze bait an tackle usually has them!


----------



## FlatsBoy10 (Dec 31, 2012)

Wall mart also


----------



## jkw1119 (Apr 15, 2013)

you can get a good one at any tackle store for about 30-35 bucks


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_14206_
-1__?N=845454858


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

click that link in the last post from me and check out the $14 net it worked for me till i got a better one


----------



## robbiewoodcutter (Jun 30, 2011)

the top ring is 32 inches wide and you can catch crabs in it til you need it for a fish


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I don't really like gulf breeze bait and tackle but they have a very nice net for thirty dollars. I picked one up from there and it is a very nice net. Comes with plenty of rope too.


----------

